# Information Please!



## Guyarteaga (Sep 10, 2015)

Would anyone living in Northern Mexico be willing to help me out with information on orthodontists? Namely I have a bridge that needs repair and I have not been able to find in the US an orthodontist willing to do it. They all want to install new implants at a cost that I can not afford. I can not fly, thus Northern Mexico, as I am willing to drive there to have this done. I thank all and any reply, by the way, I am a retired engineer and I do speak and write fluently in Spanish. Again, thanks so much beforehand.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

I just saw someone from Nashville looking for someone to ride with him coming to Nuevo Progreso for that purpose. That little town south of Harlingen does a lot of that business


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Nuevo Progresso is a good suggestion. We used it for our dental needs for several years when we wintered in the Rio Grande Valley with our RV. Actually, it is more south of Weslaco, TX via Rt. FM 1015. There are lots of dentists offices and good restaurants, etc. We used Dr. Alor.


----------



## Guyarteaga (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I am in Tampa, Florida, but as I said, I will drive a reasonable distance to get this done. Do you think there is way for me to communicate with the doctor via the Internet? I would like to explain the situation to him, maybe even send images. It would save me time and money to find out ahead of time whether or not he would be able to repair my bridge. I hope I'm not impossing, if I am, please don't feel obligated to reply. Thank you so much for your help again.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe too far from you but the border town of Los Algodones is kind of famous for good dentists...
I also have friends that are happy with their Tijuana dentists.........
I would Google something like " Mexican border dentists"


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

I have tried giving out business names and it is not allowed in this web site.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

Google "Nuevo Progreso Dentists". We have used Mustre but there are others. Sometimes they have to get specialists from Monterrey to come in. You may have to plan on staying a few days in the area if your work requires it.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Tijuana dentists probably will be more expensive than Algodones. That seems to be the case for all medical services.


----------



## Guyarteaga (Sep 10, 2015)

Thank you all so much for your input. I did check out "Los Algodones" and it seems to be an oasis of dentists and such. I will investigate further, and although it is quite a drive from Tampa, I'm sure that the effort will pay off. Again thank you all; you guys are wonderful!


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Northern MX is a HUGE area! If you're in FL, don't you want to narrow it down some?
I recently visited 2 dentists in Ensenada, both of whom I'd recommend as they were quite honest and didn't want to do any work on me. They were the only ones listed on the 2 websites which have dentist reviews. Definitely do your homework as many of the reviews you'll find (mostly on TA, but other places as well) are clearly fake. It takes some research to get to know which ones are fake, but worth figuring out.


----------



## Guyarteaga (Sep 10, 2015)

Yes, thanks for the warning, I will definitely do some serious research before I embark on a long drive to Mexico. Fortunately the work I need done is not of a pressing nature. Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

Guyarteaga said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am in Tampa, Florida, but as I said, I will _drive a reasonable distance_ to get this done.


At least 1500 miles - one way ? @$3-4 gas and hotel rooms?


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

Texas gas is 2.20/gll Cheap hotel room-65.00/night. Maybe this is something that could be fixed and shipped back to him.


----------



## Guyarteaga (Sep 10, 2015)

Well, yeah! Hefty, but my wife and I would use the event as an excuse to have a mini vacation. We've driven from Tacoma, Washington to Miami, Florida twice before. Thanks for the "alert" anyway.Cheers!


----------

